# old bowens flash meters...



## puyjapin (Jan 28, 2010)

does anyone know if these old items are worth anything?? i have got 2 old flash meters which are not that much use with digital. id say they are late 60s/70s...
does anyone use this type of equipment thesedays??


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 28, 2010)

Why wouldn't they be useful with digital?

Light is light.


----------



## puyjapin (Jan 28, 2010)

cant i just use the histogram?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 28, 2010)

Or your camera's built in light meter.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 28, 2010)

> cant i just use the histogram?


Yes, absolutely.  But there are still many uses for a flash meter.  

For example, when you want to know or set your lighting ratios between main, fill, hair lights etc.  



> Or your camera's built in light meter.


That won't work for metering external flash.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 28, 2010)

I must be blind, I don't see where external flash was mentioned


----------



## puyjapin (Jan 28, 2010)

so all in all they are worth keeping?? in conjunction with my used bowend lights i bought?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 28, 2010)

> I must be blind, I don't see where external flash was mentioned



Title of the thread...


> *old bowens flash meters...*



I figured if they have flash meters....they might be wanting to measure flash.  



> so all in all they are worth keeping?? in conjunction with my used bowend lights i bought?


If you've got some studio lights, then absolutely yes I'd want to have a flash meter to go along with them.


----------

